# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Assunzione apprendista

## ANNA MARIA

Qualcuno mi sa' dire la procedura per assumere un ragazzo di 17 anni come apprendista meccanico, in Sicilia? Grazie infinite  :Frown:

----------


## Sandrabit

Intanto deve prendere in considerazione le norme sull'apprendistato profesionnalizzante della Sicilia, ma a parte questo che tratta della regolamentazione del rapporto, il ragazzo deve fare la visita medica presso l'Asl di competenza e con iscrizione regolare presso le liste di collocamento di competenza, bisogna compilare il modello di assunzione con tutti i dati che richiede. La procedura in seguito al decreto Biagi è stata modificata, per cui non occore alcuna autorizzazine preventiva.  :Smile:

----------


## angelop

Vorrei aggiungere a quanto detto da Sandrabit di non dimenticarsi della nomina del Tutor da comunicare subito o entra 30 giorni dall'assunzione, e comunque di verificare il rispetto della normativa sui minori ( obbligo scolastico, patria potestà, sicurezza sui luoghi di lavoro).

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Questo ragazzo ha frequentato tre anni di scuola superiore, quindi penso che gli obblighi scolastici li abbaia assolti.

----------


## eles

Siccome è minorenne devi applicare la vecchia normativa dell'apprendistato.

----------


## mikigera

Anche io ho la necessit&#224; di assumere un diciassettenne in Sicilia con CCNL Industria Alimentare. Tale contratto ha disciplinato l'apprendistato professionalizzante per i soggetti dai 16 ai 18 anni. In questo caso per assumere un diciassettenne quale disciplina applicare.
Grazie e saluti

----------


## Speedy

> Anche io ho la necessità di assumere un diciassettenne in Sicilia con CCNL Industria Alimentare. Tale contratto ha disciplinato l'apprendistato professionalizzante per i soggetti dai 16 ai 18 anni. In questo caso per assumere un diciassettenne quale disciplina applicare.
> Grazie e saluti

  L'apprendistato professionalizzante si applica per gli assunti con età compresa nei limiti previsti (normalmente da 18 a 29 anni). Negli altri casi si applicano le norme previste dal CCNL di competenza per l'apprendistato non professionalizzante.
Nel tuo caso, se sono esatti i limiti 16 a 18 anni da te segnalati, il futuro dipendente di 17 anni può essere assunto con contratto di apprendistato professionalizzante.
Ciao

----------


## mikigera

Mi scuso con SpeedY ma ho trascritto una cosa errata quando dico _"Tale contratto ha disciplinato l'apprendistato professionalizzante per i soggetti dai 16 ai 18 anni"_. In realt&#224; il CCNL ha disciplinato l'apprendistato professionalizzante previsot dal D.Lgs. 276/2003 e cio&#232; per i soggetti dai 18 ai 29 anni. Io volevo chiedere se per assumere un diciassettenne potevo utlizzare la vecchia disciplina prevista dal CCNL..
Saluti.

----------


## Speedy

> Mi scuso con SpeedY ma ho trascritto una cosa errata quando dico _"Tale contratto ha disciplinato l'apprendistato professionalizzante per i soggetti dai 16 ai 18 anni"_. In realtà il CCNL ha disciplinato l'apprendistato professionalizzante previsot dal D.Lgs. 276/2003 e cioè per i soggetti dai 18 ai 29 anni. Io volevo chiedere se per assumere un diciassettenne potevo utlizzare la vecchia disciplina prevista dal CCNL..
> Saluti.

  L'apprendistato professionalizzante è obbligatorio per gli assunti con età di 18 anni compiuti.
Pertanto un apprendista di età inferiore a 18 anni deve essere assunto con contratto di apprendistato non professionalizzante (vecchia normativa).
Ciao

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Ho scoperto che il mio futuro apprendista compir&#224; 18 anni il prossimo 16/08, come mi devo comportare? al raggiungimento della maggiore et&#224; che succede?

----------


## Speedy

> Ho scoperto che il mio futuro apprendista compirà 18 anni il prossimo 16/08, come mi devo comportare? al raggiungimento della maggiore età che succede?

  Se lo assumi prima del 16.8 utilizzi il contratto non professionalizzante
Se lo assumi dopo il 16.8 utilizzi il contratto professionalizzante
Per il resto, devi seguire le clausole del contratto stipulato, senza alcuna interferenza dell'uno sull'altro

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Grazie, sei molto gentile e preciso

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Il mio futuro apprendista ha compiuto 18 anni,ha ottenuto l'idoneità al lavoro dall' ASL di competenza, adesso finalmente lo assumiamo, con contratto di apprendista meccanico professionalizzante della durata di 5 anni, con modello unico di assunzione apprendista da inviare al centro per l'impiego a cui non so' se allegare anche il piano informativo individuale, e poi dovrei dare anche comunicazione all Regione, esiste una modulistica?. Vi rocordo che sono in Sicilia

----------


## Speedy

> Il mio futuro apprendista ha compiuto 18 anni,ha ottenuto l'idoneità al lavoro dall' ASL di competenza, adesso finalmente lo assumiamo, con contratto di apprendista meccanico professionalizzante della durata di 5 anni, con modello unico di assunzione apprendista da inviare al centro per l'impiego a cui non so' se allegare anche il piano informativo individuale, e poi dovrei dare anche comunicazione all Regione, esiste una modulistica?. Vi rocordo che sono in Sicilia

  Purtroppo ogni Centro per l'impiego richiede diversa documentazione, rispetto ad altri centri di diversa località. 
Credo sia opportuno contattare il tuo centro per sapere quali documenti occorrono. 
Ciao

----------

